# "VIRGIN" Bird hunter



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

As you can see I am from the eastern part of the state, ND. I was introduced to deer hunting at a young age but only deer hunting with a gun. I recently befriended a fellow that has introduced me to bow hunting deer. I am now looking to get INTRODUCED to bird hutning. I have only been pheasant hunting once in my life, 13 years ago with a bunch of high school buddies. It really wasn't a hunting trip either... Any suggestions on a "beginnner/economical" weapon and how to go about "getting connected" with people on where to hunt? I know it is a little late to get into it this season, but I am a planner and would like to have a game plan for next season.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Remington 870 pump shotgun, or similar brand/model. Inexpensive, and my 870 is 35 years old (dad's) and has jammed exactly 2 times on me in the last four years. All quick fixes in the field.

Meeting people, well, using the web is a good start. I would recommend that you join your local wildlife federation or sportsman's club. Pheasants Forever is another good outlet to connect with fellow bird hunters.

We forget how important mentors are - hunting, fishing whatever. It's nice to have somebody to show you the ropes. Dick Monson was a great mentor for me in my first couple of seasons hunting, he's got seasons of wisdom; you'll find him around this site most days. (Thanks again Dick!)

My dad wasn't hunting at the time...it took me taking up pheasant hunting to get him back into the swing. But now, he's around with pointers too. No matter how old you are, a mentor is nice to have.


----------



## woodcanoeguy (Oct 8, 2005)

Find a nice used Ithaca Model 37 in 16 or 20 gauge and join your local PF group....you will be hunting in no time.


----------

